
Show HN: Shout It – A platform to shout out your feelings - alias_is
https://apprester.com
======
ketralnis
See also Aaaaah, a social network for yelling existentially into the void
[https://twitter.com/chromakode/status/1186348053575262208?s=...](https://twitter.com/chromakode/status/1186348053575262208?s=20)

~~~
haecceity
I just echo into /dev/null.

~~~
haecceity
More environmentally friendly.

------
alias_is
You can share your feelings, stress, and anxiety! More features are coming on.
I would like to get some feedback on it.

The site isn't mobile-friendly at the moment. Please use a desktop browser for
time-being, we are planning to improve frontend over the weekend

------
z_open
I assumed this would be more personal. People expressing anger, depression,
etc. This seems to be rants about things they find mildly annoying. Not sure
if the site wants or will encourage/enforce one or the others.

~~~
alias_is
I am thinking of grouping people with similar problems so they can discuss the
issue, but as of now, it has been spam I guess.

It did help me validate the idea, so I am thankful for that!

------
krilly
[https://i.postimg.cc/zBhVFjDg/Screenshot-20191225-175902.png](https://i.postimg.cc/zBhVFjDg/Screenshot-20191225-175902.png)

Yikes. I get not supporting mobile for now, but what about people who like to
use little browser windows like me? Doesn't seem to be responsive at all.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I have always assumed that people like to use at least most of their screen's
real estate if not all - what is your reason for liking narrow windows
(especially considering that I think even nowadays on most of the web the
experience would be degraded)

~~~
nvrspyx
Multitasking. Watching videos, writing something up, having another website
open, messaging, Skype, or anything else you can think of while browsing.
Having two windows open side by side isn't abnormal and is one of the main
reasons why window managers even exist instead of desktops using a mobile-like
UI paradigm where you can only have one program on the screen at a time.

Counter question: why would you want something as one-dimensional as a website
(especially the OP) taking up all of your screen real estate?

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I guess I don't actually believe in multitasking.

~~~
soneca
I can divide my screen among several windows to perform _one_ task.

The most obvious example for me is coding. Terminal, code editor, browser
running the code locally.

Even when I want to have a break and check HN I prefer to open another tab on
the non-fullscreen browser for an easy transition to and from the break.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
most people I see do this do it on multiple screens not multiple windows on
one screen (or multiple tablet sized windows on one large screen, and most do
it without making any screen as extremely narrow as the parent did.

However I suppose also that most is not all, and there must be some outliers
who do it on a single laptop screen either from necessity or preference. I
might find myself doing extremely narrow windows out of necessity but never
preference, and then the extremely narrow windows would almost always be on
something I was working on - as it is indeed in your case - and not to
interact with someone else's site.

------
pollux01
chuck signup all together, u'll get more engagement. Signup is a hassle.

~~~
cmd_spectre
This will lead to a lower risk for people shouting their actual feelings on
the platform. Also I feel like something like this is direly needed with big
tech starting to become "regulated" and breeding an atmosphere of censorship
and "like farming". On the other hand, this could also allow for people to
easily spread hate and zeal for or about things that will cause more
negativity and suffering.

------
rsync
I found signup and initial use to be quick and easy - no email or
confirmation, etc.

The output does not respect carriage returns / newlines ... so while this HN
post has multiple paragraphs, a similar input at "Shout It" would have this
all run together with no newlines...

~~~
alias_is
Thank you for the feedback! We will work on that over the weekend. I
understand that it is an issue not being able to format the text.

~~~
new_guy
Why would you not even bother getting basic functionality working before
showing it to everyone?

~~~
dajohnson89
Show HN can be used to show a work-in-progress. There's no expectation for the
projects to be bug-free.

------
brian-armstrong
For some reason this site has gone out of its way to make reading more
difficult by removing scroll momentum. As a result it takes quite a lot of
effort just to read a few of these.

------
quickthrower2
Agh! Same thing happens to every anonymous chat app on show HN. It degraded
into “your mum lolz” and “<a href...>” etc.

------
joegahona
Aside from the large signup box, the “shouts” tend to just be gibberish for
me. Is the site currently being hacked?

------
pickdenis
Slight UI nitpick: On narrow screens (<800px), the signup part of the screen
is cut off. There is a scroll bar but it doesn't work as intended.

[https://i.imgur.com/pRtOd73.png](https://i.imgur.com/pRtOd73.png)

------
alias_is
We have taken your suggestion and changed some features of the platform, we
are continually developing it. We would like to know your feedback. \--The dev
team

------
SlowRobotAhead
As of typing it has a few hundred spam posts from user “a”. Needs work

~~~
alias_is
We will be working on spam prevention.

------
jpm_sd
It's too bad "I'll Scream Your Tweets" never took off

[https://youtu.be/Td1MYuLu5Nc](https://youtu.be/Td1MYuLu5Nc)

------
hanniabu
So basically Twitter?

~~~
alias_is
We have some features on the hold. We want to make it a place where people
help each other.

------
aliswe
Nice! but block tags.

